# Home Coming Shark Report July-Aug 2014



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

After a long 9 months overseas for work I am finally back in the States for good! Being only my 3rd fishing trip all year I was anxious to get some baits in the water. My friend Amy would accompany me on this trip to the mid-coast. We arrived first thing Tuesday morning the 29th and plans were to stay till possibly Friday. The water looked good with no visible weed in the water. However I would come to find out that there was a fair amount of weed present; it was just invisible in the water. 






























The clear weed was pretty bad. My casted rods would not hold so I decided to run a shark bait out deep. That turned out to be a mistake as that would also get weeded out almost immediately. This forced me to move down to the cut even though the beach was as flat as can be. Bait was thick but action was slow. A front started to move in on us so I buckled down camp and got ready for some rain. 










Of course the rain went around us so I ran out a bait deep into the cut for the evening. It would get picked up but no hookup. 




















The next morning I decide to move back to the beach and duke it out with the weed. 





















Amy would hop up on the truck and "watch the rods". 




















to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Baits held strong all day with no pick-ups. As the sun was going down I kayak out and swap baits confident for the night time bite. 





















We sat and drank around the campfire all night waiting for the bite that never came. The next morning I woke up to my lines weeded out and all 3 of my floats gone! 











It had been a while since I have been completely skunked. I was forced to tap out earlier due to running low on weights and line. I blame Amy! Jk.. She did good toughing it out on the beach for 3 days. Having 2 weeks of vacation left I was confident I would redeem myself on the next trip. 


Fast forward to Aug 11th and I would head down to PINS solo with plans to meet up with Keep It Reel team member Ron (surfguy). Got to the beach at 8pm and headed south to the jetties. If driving wasn't too bad I would go all the way but if it was sketchy I would hold off till the morning.




















Driving was decent so i kept on trucking south. The moon came out with a wicked orange color to it. The beach started to get a little soft south of the 30 which forced me to kick it into 4wd. 

































Got to the Nic around midnight and had to snap some pics of the moonlight lighting up the shipwreck. There was this silence that sent chills down my body while I was taking some pics which had me always looking behind me. lol... But nevertheless, these are the moments I cherish riding solo down the seashore. Got the jetty and saw Captain of Team CatchSharks and owner of CatchSharks.com Steven, who was already set up. Later in the night another truck would come in and set up next to the jetty. 












to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

At sunrise I head to the end of the jetty in search of shark bait. Picked up two ladyfish on the way to the end. The guys that rolled in the night before already had a redfish on the stringer but the jacks were nowhere to be seen. 





















After about an hour bait balls started to move closer to the jetty and in hot pursuit were schools of redfish. They would wreak havoc for the next 20 mins or so. Got a quick limit but after closer inspection the last two reds looked to close to 28" so I threw one back. Not having a tape measure with me I just kept 2, if one was oversize I could tag it. Tried to get one more but the redfish we not having it. They would chase the lure but not commit to it. 





























Decided it was time to head north to meet up with Ron. The water was looking good and weed was at a minimal. 






























To me it looks like someone put this on the road. What a dick. No worries, I got rid of it so that it wouldnt ruin anyones fishing trip. 











As I was cruising down the beach I notice a dark shadow close to shore. The dorsal fin was out of the water so I did not hesitate to rig up a casted rod with a chunk of fresh skipjack. Knowing I was probably outgunned with the Daiwa SHA-50 I haul *** down the beach about 100 yards to catch up with what appeared to be a good size shark. 










to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

After casting the bait a few yards in front of it, it takes off offshore. That's when I noticed it was a dolphin an not a shark. Although I can say it didnt really look like a bottle nose and I never saw it blow out air. Oh well... the jokes on me.











As I drive into the 40's the wind picks up and the weed starts to roll in. I decide to head back to the jetty in hopes the weed would not be as bad. I let Ron know but it was unclear if he would meet me or not. 

At the Jetty the east wind was pushing weed onto the shore as well so I go over to talk to Steven and see if he had any luck. Of course he had already landed two blacktips the night before. We wait till dusk as the wind and weed settle to get baits out. 



















Steven's bait gets picked up immediately and he has a nice blacktip on the sand in no time. 











The night would go on as Steven's other rod gets picked up and dropped. We kick back, smoke some cigars and have a few drinks before calling it a night. 




















Morning comes and my lines are still holding strong. We head back to the jetty in search of fresh shark bait. In no time Steven has a jack while I struggle to find a good lure to use since i lost my favorite one the day before. 

I see a good size ray cruising along the rocks so i attempt to foul hook it. With great success I am hooked! About 3 seconds later it breaks my line because my drag had been tighten down from the day before when I lost my other lure. Fail...





















The boats moved in quick and pretty much parked on top of the fish. Steven has had enough of their nonsense and heads off the rocks. I stay back determined to get some bait but was only awarded with a tarpon show from one of the other boats. 











Ares was getting a little hot so I head back to the truck empty handed. 










to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Steven invites me to fish with him down the beach but I already had plans to meet up with Ron. I told him I would cruise down with him and if I didnt see Ron I would be more than happy to fish with him. Ron was nowhere in sight so I set up camp down the beach from Steven. 











Still determined to get fresh bait I send out my bait rods in full force with cut mullet and chunks of skipjack. As I am over at Stevens camp I hear one of my reels screeeeeeammming! I take off down the beach and tighten down the drag as line is still peeling off at incredible speed. This is my "bigger" bait rod, the Daiwa SHA-50 so I am not to worried, just excited. As the fish gets deep into the second gut it turns right back around and comes straight to the beach. I have to run back to keep the line tight. Well what do you know, my first Kingfish! Taped out to 52". 



















After spending 15 or so minutes with it in the 1st gut I see that it was just lying at the bottom lifeless. So I dive down and grab it to harvest it. Threw it over my shoulders so no sharks would sneak up on me and snatch it. 





















I get another piece of skipjack back out in the 1st gut and within a few minutes I am hooked up again. Line is peeling off just like the last hook up so i know this is a good fish. After a quick battle I have a shark on the beach! 










Steven helps out with the tagging, pics and measurements then gets a blacktip of his own soon after. 











The Coast Guard makes a pass over us as I scramble to get a pic of it with the Texas Flag in the frame. 











Later on in the day one of my kayaked baits gets hit and I bring this shark in without much of a fight. 



















to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Things were looking good and we both were excited for the night time bite! 











Not a single click between the two of us. I would get weeded out while Stevens baits would hold strong. The next morning we scramble to get baits out early as the water had looked best in the morning the previous days. 











A casted bait produced this little guy. 











Ares and I waiting patiently for some action...











Birds seemed to be working up the beach so Steven heads out to investigate. Turns out it was nothing... 











Meanwhile the heat is taking its toll on us so we take a little power nap! 











It was a long day with no action up until just before dark. Steven had a good run on half a jack and seemed to be hooked up. However, the hooks dug into the bait and the fish was lost. We both got excited and ran more baits out for the evening that went untouched. 

The next morning we pack up and head off the beach. Steven was generous enough to give me some extra gas as all my resources were depleted. 






















Having the opportunity to fish with a sharker of his caliber was a great learning experience and I can see why he is at the top of the list as far as most inches caught this year for the Texas Shark Rodeo. Im glad to be back home and look forward to seeing some of you guys on the beach. Go get some baits in the water!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Great pics, looks like you had a blast!


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

Good report! Looks like you guys had a blast! I fished the upper Texas coast mostly. Where were you if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report, and pic's


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Little bit tough to fish when you're busy taking pics of booty! haha!

Looks like you had a great time though!


----------



## dstoch (May 9, 2013)

Sharks, Sharks, we don't need on stinkin Sharks! more pics of Amy! LOL
Really good read, nice report. Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

KILLER report. Given the quality of the pictures and the excellent written detail, I feel like I had a vicarious experience with you.... (almost).


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice. Thx for the quality pics and nice report. 

That a new truck? I seem to recall you fishing near us last year in a different truck.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Very nice. Thx for the quality pics and nice report.
> 
> That a new truck? I seem to recall you fishing near us last year in a different truck.


Yea different truck, different girl. :bounce:


----------



## Paul-nm (May 30, 2014)

What an amazing adventure!! Thanks for the detailed & visual report. Loved it!!

And welcome home!!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Great report. Love reading thorough posts like these. Looks like it was a great trip!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome detailed report and photo's as usual. Welcome back and I'm looking forward to your next report. What kind of line are you running on your Daiwa Sealine SHA 50? I'm just curious because I need to change line on mine and not real happy with what I was using.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> Yea different truck, different girl. :bounce:


Next time we'll have to stop by and introduce ourselves. I was there with my 3 boys that trip, probably a yellow lab.


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

Great report and pics Brother! Welcome home!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

troutless said:


> Awesome detailed report and photo's as usual. Welcome back and I'm looking forward to your next report. What kind of line are you running on your Daiwa Sealine SHA 50? I'm just curious because I need to change line on mine and not real happy with what I was using.


I use 300 yards of 65lb braid topped with 60lb mono.



justletmein said:


> Next time we'll have to stop by and introduce ourselves. I was there with my 3 boys that trip, probably a yellow lab.


Stop by anytime! :cheers:


----------



## jbird8791 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Video and software?*

WHAT you always post and narrate BAS. What editing programs are you using and what do recommend for a novice with the GoPro?


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

****, no wonder you didn't catch anything with that missus around. You however had an epic adventure down at PINS and catching a king from shore is ridiculous not even to speak about some of the awesome photos you got, ****.

The photo where you're casting the lure for Jacks, did you leave the GoPro on a tripod behind you? That is an awesome pic.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank for the reply, I was close, I have on PP 65# and 40# mono. I'm going to check out Suffix braid 832 or something else.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

jbird8791 said:


> WHAT you always post and narrate BAS. What editing programs are you using and what do recommend for a novice with the GoPro?


I dont have any editing programs. I normally just touch up the color with my phone or make the pics brighter if they come out to dark.



GeeTee said:


> ****, no wonder you didn't catch anything with that missus around. You however had an epic adventure down at PINS and catching a king from shore is ridiculous not even to speak about some of the awesome photos you got, ****.
> 
> The photo where you're casting the lure for Jacks, did you leave the GoPro on a tripod behind you? That is an awesome pic.


Thanks. Yes I left the Go Pro on a tripod using the time release setting set at 1pic/2secs. I'll let it sit for a minute or two then change camera angles. You'll end up with a lot of extra pics but most of the time you'll get some good ones. I dump the sd card on my computer after every trip to ensure there is plenty of room.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

nice! need more pics of AMY


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Excellent, excellent report. The pictures and narration made us readers feel like we were there with you. Looking forward to your future reports.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice and detailed report... Thanks!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report and pics. I look forward to seeing more of your reports, especially with your two companions, the two legged and the four legged.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Bad arse report, welcome home!!!!!!


----------

